# Before returning north



## teegirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello all,  I have a new job these days that takes me all over the place,normally I travel by train, this time however I came in my car............. so of course the golf clubs have come along. I'm in Kent near Cranbrook, whilst working I only get about 3 hrs off in the afternoons so thought I'd try and go to a little par 3 18holes near by, Biddenden, any one played it?

 I finish at about 12ish on the 10th, if the weather improves, thought it would be good to have a game before or on the way home.
If your wondering whose the cheeky girl trying to blag a cheap round with a member the name is Jan play off 13(don't know how that happened, lol)  and have been taught all I know by your very own Uncle Bob.

Have clubs will travel))


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you know how close you are to Smiffy's place?
Perilously close  
Hope he weather improves for you


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 29, 2012)

Biddenden is lovely, its very well maintained, although very enclosed so if you're slicing or hooking you will be finding a lot of trees!

Enjoy though, my father in-law is a member there.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice to hear from you again Jan.
I'd be happy to play a round with you anytime :whoo:.

You would be most welcome at Sundridge Park in Bromley that afternoon if you don't mind travelling home in the rush hour.  I'm sure we could get 1 or 2 other Forumers to join us.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Helloooo to you too leftie, sounds a perfect plan to me, and if nobody else wants to play we'll just play together).

And thanks Golfball I'll certainly go over to Biddenden, will need to brush up my short game to get within a mile of Leftie.......


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd be well up for a knock around Sundridge Leftie if the offer's still open...

I'll confirm with the Mother-in-law that she can have the kids.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 30, 2012)

I knew someone would spoil my fun.

Yeh.  OK Dave.  I'll pencil you in.  If we are a 3 we might be able to get on the East even though there is a roll up medal that day.  If someone else joins us, and they are quite welcome, then it will be the West.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 1, 2012)

A) I'm playing REALLY badly atm

B) I have no handicap certificate

C) I've wanted to play your course for ages

D) I can actually play on the 10th

Tbh I'm not sure if I'm competent enough atm, but if allowed, I'd love to make up the four


----------



## Leftie (May 1, 2012)

A) I'm playing REALLY badly atm 
_Nothing new there then _

B) I have no handicap certificate 
_Not a problem  _

C) I've wanted to play your course for ages 
_Should have asked_

D) I can actually play on the 10th 
_  Great_

Tbh I'm not sure if I'm competent enough atm, _&#8203; _but if allowed, I'd love to make up the four 
_You've got a few days to get some practice in and a __lesson or two from James - that will really  mess you up
_:whoo:

_Once Jan confirms the best time for herself we'll firm up details._


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (May 1, 2012)

I wish I could take the time off, but alas, there are too many leaky roofs out there atm!

Wanted to play Sundridge for a while now, its in my top 5 clubs to try before deciding on where to join next year


----------



## CrapHacker (May 2, 2012)

Leftie said:



			A) I'm playing REALLY badly atm 
_Nothing new there then _

B) I have no handicap certificate 
_Not a problem  _

C) I've wanted to play your course for ages 
_Should have asked_

D) I can actually play on the 10th 
_  Great_

Tbh I'm not sure if I'm competent enough atm, _&#8203; _but if allowed, I'd love to make up the four 
_You've got a few days to get some practice in and a __lesson or two from James - that will really  mess you up
_:whoo:

_Once Jan confirms the best time for herself we'll firm up details._

Click to expand...

Wahoo

:cheers:

Jan, you don't know quite how lucky you are.

MUAHAHAHAHAHA.











PS, As long as I only have to firm up the details I'll be fine. 

At my age more and more things are a-drooping and a-flopping.

I haven't managed a firm grip since 1997.


----------



## teegirl (May 3, 2012)

Ok getting this post back on a firm footing again. I'll get my details confirmed. 

All being well I can leave Sissinghurst by midday, so should get to Sundridge by 1.00 at the latest. What ever suits you Leftie, I can drink tea, putt, shop, or get out on the course.

After 10 days work, looking forward to the walk ))


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 3, 2012)

Can I be a bit cheeky?  Can we tee off nearer to 2?

The only reason I ask is that I have to pick my son up from pre-school and drop him off at his Nan's and then drive to Bromley.

Sorry...


----------



## teegirl (May 3, 2012)

Makes no difference to me at all, don't fancy negotiating the M25 at any time, but I think the later I set off the better.

 It's up to Leftie and what time is best for him.


----------



## Leftie (May 3, 2012)

Whatever time you folks get there is OK by me.

I'll try to be there at about 12.45 - 13.00 to meet and greet Jan (I'll treat you to a sausage baguette or bacon sarnie and a mug of coffee/tea) and wait for AW and CH to arrive in due course.

Entrance to the bar/lounge/canteen is at the course side of the clubhouse (opposite side to the car park) by the larger putting green.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Whatever time you folks get there is OK by me.

I'll try to be there at about 12.45 - 13.00 to meet and greet Jan (I'll treat you to a sausage baguette or bacon sarnie and a mug of coffee/tea) and wait for AW and CH to arrive in due course.

Entrance to the bar/lounge/canteen is at the course side of the clubhouse (opposite side to the car park) by the larger putting green.
		
Click to expand...

Sexist!  Jan gets lunch.... 

I hope to be with you for about 1:30 (maybe earlier....) if that's OK? 

Which course did we play in 2010 Roger?  Will we be on the same one this time?

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Leftie (May 4, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Sexist!  Jan gets lunch.... 

I hope to be with you for about 1:30 (maybe earlier....) if that's OK? 

Which course did we play in 2010 Roger?  Will we be on the same one this time?

Really looking forward to this! 

Click to expand...

Not sexist at all Dave.  Equality.  I'll be eating as well.

As I said, I'll be there before 1.00 so, whenever.  No tee times. Just turn up and walk on (hopefully).

I think there is a mid-week medal on the East which is the course you played last time so as a 4 ball we will be on the West.  Bring your crampons with you :lol:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Not sexist at all Dave.  Equality.  I'll be eating as well.

As I said, I'll be there before 1.00 so, whenever.  No tee times. Just turn up and walk on (hopefully).

I think there is a mid-week medal on the East which is the course you played last time so as a 4 ball we will be on the West.  Bring your crampons with you :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful!

OK, the west it is!  

I'll bring my crampons, you bring your money.... :whoo:


----------



## Leftie (May 9, 2012)

Heavy overnight rain is forecast for tonight although tomorrow should be OKish.

Just on the outside chance that the course may be closed, could the 3 of you please PM me with your contact numbers and let me know if you would prefer a text or voice message.

I'll only contact you if there is a problem and if you haven't heard anything by 10.30 then - game on :thup:


----------



## teegirl (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Roger. pm sent.

Ty Bob!!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 9, 2012)

PM sent Roger.

I really do hope we get out - I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## JustOne (May 9, 2012)

Leftie you have a PM.


----------



## teegirl (May 11, 2012)

Thanks very much for the alternative venue AW, realy nice course, and thanks too to leftie and CH, weather was damp, my playing was not so good, butnstill had a great afternoon.  Caught up with police car at Cambridge doing 68 mph, sonI  I went past....it followed me to Grantham!!!! Made me consentrate and kept me awakeWill post the picture tomorrow Leftie, but maybe not too eatly


----------



## teegirl (May 11, 2012)

teegirl said:



			Thanks very much for the alternative venue AW, realy nice course, and thanks too to leftie and CH, weather was damp, my playing was not so good, butnstill had a great afternoon.  Caught up with police car at Cambridge doing 68 mph, sonI  I went past....it followed me to Grantham!!!! Made me consentrate and kept me awakeWill post the picture tomorrow Leftie, but maybe not too eatly
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, Sorry about the above post, I wrote it on my moby, and didn't realise I was quiet as tired as that.....

Now to figure out how to put that picture on here...

Captions anyone?


----------



## Leftie (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for those Jan :mmm:

Glad you got home safe and sound.

Thanks to AW for re-arranging the venue and to all for the company.  Enjoyable afternoon and evening.  Shame about the weather.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 11, 2012)

Great fun.

Great company.

Blimmin' difficult conditions.





I still say it's a stupid bloody game.

:cheers:

Thanks to everyone.

:thup:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 12, 2012)

It was my absolute pleasure to host you all.  You're all more than welcome to return any time.
The weather was dreadful!  I've never experienced horizontal rain. oo:


----------



## Leftie (May 12, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I've never experienced horizontal rain. oo:
		
Click to expand...

Should have been at Woodhall Spa on the Sunday then instead of sitting at home feeling smug that you "couldn't make it".  Now those were slightly inclement conditions.







Wimp 


Nice of you to re-arrange the venue though


----------

